# Love in the air



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

As I predicted, the thunder storm last weekend brought love in the air. Breeding in my shrimp room took a break from late November, but after the first storm they have waken up.

All these (and many more) got berried the day after the storm.












Except this girl, she has been berried back to back for a few months now.


Some of her young.


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

*Nice*

Awesome pics! I noticed the same result with my shrimps after the storm... Must've been the drop in the barometer or something like that..


----------



## GTA Fish Tank (Jan 30, 2014)

nice pics. good to know that there is a co-relation between storm/breeding shrimp


----------

